# Vaccine how will they know?



## chic (Nov 19, 2020)

I've heard a vaccine is supposed to be available by Dec. for health care workers and the vulnerable. By spring, it's supposed to be available to the general population. So, does this mean once you're vaccinated you no longer have to wear a mask or social distance? And, how will anybody know for certain that another person has been vaccinated? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 19, 2020)

chic said:


> I've heard a vaccine is supposed to be available by Dec. for health care workers and the vulnerable. By spring, it's supposed to be available to the general population. So, does this mean once you're vaccinated you no longer have to wear a mask or social distance? And, how will anybody know for certain that another person has been vaccinated? Just thinking out loud.


You have to wear a mask and social distance almost a month after recieving the second dose of the vaccine the vaccine. I forget if I read 21 days or 28 days after.

There is no way of us knowing who has or hasn't had the vaccine.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 19, 2020)

Doesn’t matter to me. I’ll get the vaccine. i wonder, did anyone in the fifties worry about who had the polio vaccine and who did not? Of course, they didn’t have the internet.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 19, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Doesn’t matter to me. I’ll get the vaccine. i wonder, did anyone in the fifties worry about who had the polio vaccine and who did not? Of course, they didn’t have the internet.


I'm confused, what does your reply have to do with chick's questions?

" So, does this mean once you're vaccinated you no longer have to wear a mask or social distance? And, how will anybody know for certain that another person has been vaccinated? Just thinking out loud."


----------



## Don M. (Nov 19, 2020)

I suspect that the mask and distancing recommendations will be in effect until next year....late Summer or Fall.  Until the majority of people are vaccinated, and the daily/weekly numbers are a small fraction of what they currently are, the risk will remain.  Besides, even if vaccinated, there may be questions of how long the immune system can fight this virus, and if a person can be re-infected.  There are just too many unanswered questions, at this point, for people to think this thing will soon go away.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 19, 2020)

chic said:


> I've heard a vaccine is supposed to be available by Dec. for health care workers and the vulnerable. By spring, it's supposed to be available to the general population. So, does this mean once you're vaccinated you no longer have to wear a mask or social distance? And, how will anybody know for certain that another person has been vaccinated? Just thinking out loud.


It's my understanding from our employee health dept that you will still need to mask after the first dose for sure because you get that one then another dose in 28 days. I'm not sure after that. Frankly I'd be concerned about going without a mask the first year. But that's just me.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 19, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> You have to wear a mask and social distance almost a month after recieving the second dose of the vaccine the vaccine. I forget if I read 21 days or 28 days after.
> 
> There is no way of us knowing who has or hasn't had the vaccine.


At work if we can't get our flu shot for medical reasons or something...they have a plastic card behind our badges that hangs down lower that displays a colored sticker to let people know. I imagine they'll do the same with Covid for us.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 20, 2020)

chic said:


> I've heard a vaccine is supposed to be available by Dec. for health care workers and the vulnerable. By spring, it's supposed to be available to the general population. So, does this mean once you're vaccinated you no longer have to wear a mask or social distance? And, how will anybody know for certain that another person has been vaccinated? Just thinking out loud.


Last night I saw an interview with Dr. Fauci.  He suggested that things will loosen up considerably by Easter, though we won't yet be back to normal, and that masks will be part of our lives for a while. 

It's going to take some time to vaccinate everyone.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 20, 2020)

I will probably wear a mask when I go out until no one is reported as having the virus.  The virus mutates, remember that.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 20, 2020)

I'll follow the science to see how the virus, vaccines, and avoidance recommendations spin out.


----------



## gennie (Nov 20, 2020)

Most of the talk of early and effective vaccines is disinformation and an effort to quiet the natives - to calm the nervous folks.  Think of it as a verbal tranquilizer.

This early in the testing stage, effectiveness and durability is still just somebody's best guess. And whether it is ready for distribution or not, it *is* still in the testing stage.  It's too new to be otherwise.


----------



## chic (Nov 20, 2020)

gennie said:


> Most of the talk of early and effective vaccines is disinformation and an effort to quiet the natives - to calm the nervous folks.  Think of it as a verbal tranquilizer.
> 
> This early in the testing stage, effectiveness and durability is still just somebody's best guess. And whether it is ready for distribution or not, it *is* still in the testing stage.  It's too new to be otherwise.


Yes, I agree with you.


----------



## chic (Nov 20, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Doesn’t matter to me. I’ll get the vaccine. i wonder, did anyone in the fifties worry about who had the polio vaccine and who did not? Of course, they didn’t have the internet.


I don't know. I was just born back then. But my family told me they never shut down the economy, closed churches or schools, or caused people to lose their livelihood or forced them to wear masks or else be banned from stores, public buildings, life itself. That much I am certain of.


----------



## gennie (Nov 20, 2020)

chic said:


> I don't know. I was just born back then. But my family told me they never shut down the economy, closed churches or schools, or caused people to lose their livelihood or forced them to wear masks or else be banned from stores, public buildings, life itself. That much I am certain of.


Not a good comparison.  Covid is far, far more contagious.


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 20, 2020)

If there's still a mask mandate you'll have to wear a mask, vaccinated or not. Problem solved.
I've had covid, so supposedly have some immunity for awhile at least, I'm still wearing a mask as if i were a covid virgin.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 21, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Doesn’t matter to me. I’ll get the vaccine. i wonder, did anyone in the fifties worry about who had the polio vaccine and who did not? Of course, they didn’t have the internet.


I got the early vaccines in the 50s.  The only thing people worried about was whether their own kids got the vaccine.  My parents never thought about who else had gotten it, they just made damn sure WE got it.  And we did -- both the Salk vaccine and the later Sabin one.


----------



## win231 (Nov 22, 2020)

Forearm tattoo?


----------



## oldman (Nov 22, 2020)

I think they are recommending that everyone, vaccinated or not, post COVID-19 or not, should continue to wear a mask. 

However, I sure am tired of wearing a mask. I am also especially tired of being made to stay home. I am really tired of being told what to do. I feel like I am being cheated out of probably at least a year of my life. I had big plans for traveling this past summer and then fall. I think that if it’s proven that this virus came from China, they owe us something. 

Here in PA, the Governor wants us to wear a mask in the house if an outsider should enter. Really? Gee, I’m glad he told me. I would never thought of doing that.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2020)

oldman said:


> *However, I sure am tired of wearing a mask. I am also especially tired of being made to stay home. I am really tired of being told what to do. I feel like I am being cheated out of probably at least a year of my life. I had big plans for traveling this past summer and then fall. I think that if it’s proven that this virus came from China, they owe us something.*



*Geez Louise. Would you like some cheese with that whine? *


----------



## oldman (Nov 22, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> *Geez Louise. Would you like some cheese with that whine? *


Sure. What do you have? 
If you’re good with the lockdown, you are hopefully in the minority. 

I thought we were allowed to vent here, if not, my bad.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> Forearm tattoo?


I think a forehead tattoo is preferred. A giant V right between the eyes. It will fade after a year.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 22, 2020)

oldman said:


> Sure. What do you have?
> If you’re good with the lockdown, you are hopefully in the minority.
> 
> I thought we were allowed to vent here, if not, my bad.


You are allowed to vent and whine, I do both.  But I don’t drink wine and my name is not Louise.  . @oldman.  We are all getting a little snippy at times.  The holidays are always so stressful.

We must display some compassion and understanding.  Last year when everybody bought those huge turkeys on sale for this year’s thanksgiving, and now there is only one person to eat it.  OMGosh, some people will be eating turkey till next Tday.  . No wonder some of us are snippy.  I hate turkey, too gamie.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 22, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I think a forehead tattoo is preferred. A giant V right between the eyes. It will fade after a year.


Whatever are you talking about?  Tattoos don’t fade.


----------



## oldman (Nov 22, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> You are allowed to vent and whine, I do both.  But I don’t drink wine and my name is not Louise.  . @oldman.  We are all getting a little snippy at times.  The holidays are always so stressful.
> 
> We must display some compassion and understanding.  Last year when everybody bought those huge turkeys on sale for this year’s thanksgiving, and now there is only one person to eat it.  OMGosh, some people will be eating turkey till next Tday.  . No wonder some of us are snippy.  I hate turkey, too gamie.


I get it. My seasonal depression has started. My wife wishes that I would go away somewhere until the end of January. I always tell her I’m going to Africa. She tells me to send her a card.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2020)

oldman said:


> Sure. What do you have?
> If you’re good with the lockdown, you are hopefully in the minority.
> 
> I thought we were allowed to vent here, if not, my bad.


You are entitled to your point of view and the opportunity to express it. As am I.

Being unable to travel extensively for leisure is a minor inconvenience to endure, compared to the many extensive and life-altering inconveniences and adjustments so many people are required to undergo. To say nothing of the illness itself, the horrible deaths and the pain and suffering of families and friends. The dire economic woes so many people are experiencing are wrenching.

You're being "told what to do" for your own safety and that of your community. When left to their own devices, foolish or ignorant folks act irresponsibly and we all suffer. There is no vaccine for stupidity.

No country is to blame for this pandemic. Virulent diseases spread like wildfire and especially so when there is insufficient, incompetent and corrupt leadership from the top.

I apologize for being rude.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 22, 2020)

oldman said:


> I get it. My seasonal depression has started. My wife wishes that I would go away somewhere until the end of January. I always tell her I’m going to Africa. She tells me to send her a card.


Please take my husband with you, pretty please with a cherry on top!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 22, 2020)

chic said:


> ? And, how will anybody know for certain that another person has been vaccinated? Just thinking out loud.



Or when.  No one knows yet how long the vaccine induced immune response will last.  Moderate infections are not producing immunity for some people beyond six months and actual infection produces a stronger immunity than vaccines.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I will probably wear a mask when I go out until no one is reported as having the virus.  The virus mutates, remember that.


Thanks for that added anxiety!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 22, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks for that added anxiety!


No problem


----------



## oldman (Nov 23, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Please take my husband with you, pretty please with a cherry on top!


Sure. I have been looking for a partner to go along. I have an old girlfriend that told me she would go. My wife was the party pooper on this one. She said "absolutely not." Damn!!


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 23, 2020)

Pink Biz said:


> No country is to blame for this pandemic. Virulent diseases spread like wildfire and especially so when there is insufficient, incompetent and corrupt leadership from the top.


This I totally disagree with. There was an obvious attempt to coverup the scope of this virus by the Chinese government which certainly had an effect on other countries handling of it.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> This I totally disagree with. There was an obvious attempt to coverup the scope of this virus by the Chinese government which certainly had an effect on other countries handling of it.


Maybe so, but plenty of countries dropped the ball in a very big way once the scope was clear.  Others responded far better.


----------



## chic (Nov 23, 2020)

What happens if there isn't a "safe" vaccine for years? How are we supposed to live? I was talking to some neighbors the other day and was surprised to hear that none of them will get this new vaccine. It makes you think. I hadn't planned to get it either, but it still surprised me to hear how many others don't want it.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 23, 2020)

The people I know are all eager to get the vaccine.  I'll sure get in line to get it.

I'm sick and tired of the pandemic, too,  and of not being able to go much of anywhere, and masks and the whole thing, and I'm bored to tears.  But I think I'd like being in the ICU a whole lot less.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 23, 2020)

Latest news is that China wants global phone QR codes and other similar tech used to monitor every move of their citizens. I am sure they'll be happy to supply the tech.  No backdoor spyware to worry about at all. [/endsarcasm]


----------



## Chet (Nov 23, 2020)

The vaccines coming are only about 90% effective, so how safe can you feel if your are not 100% immune after taking them? There will be that doubt in your mind.


----------



## chic (Nov 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> Forearm tattoo?


Is that what they're planning to do? What if a tattoo is against someone's religion?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2020)

chic said:


> What happens if there isn't a "safe" vaccine for years? How are we supposed to live? I was talking to some neighbors the other day and was surprised to hear that none of them will get this new vaccine. It makes you think. I hadn't planned to get it either, but it still surprised me to hear how many others don't want it.



I'm totally bewildered by the thinking of anyone who is aware of the deadly pandemic we are stuck in the middle of, who hears of a vaccine around the corner which so far exceeds even our wildest expectations, and who for some stubborn reason will not get it. 

Is this the same reasoning as those people who refuse to get any vaccinations whatever, assuming that since nearly everybody else has gotten the vaccine, they can benefit from herd immunity with no risk or discomfort to themselves?

Or is this just a form of suicidal behavior? What on earth is behind it?


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 23, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I'm totally bewildered by the thinking of anyone who is aware of the deadly pandemic we are stuck in the middle of, who hears of a vaccine around the corner which so far exceeds even our wildest expectations, and who for some stubborn reason will not get it.
> 
> Is this the same reasoning as those people who refuse to get any vaccinations whatever, assuming that since nearly everybody else has gotten the vaccine, they can benefit from herd immunity with no risk or discomfort to themselves?
> 
> Or is this just a form of suicidal behavior? What on earth is behind it?



Some are worried about it because the vaccines are fast-tracked which cuts out a good chunk of time off safety studies.  Moving this fast with it, all manufacturers can know for certain is that they're stimulating antibody production and that there are few immediate harmful side effects.  Real world efficacy and a true picture of long-term safety won't be known until it's rolled out.   I think some people want to hold off until they see that real world true picture.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 23, 2020)

chic said:


> Is that what they're planning to do? What if a tattoo is against someone's religion?


@chic   If there's tracking, the phone QR codes that China is using are more likely than a tattoo or microchip; most people are not going to go for anything that's permanent or invasive to their bodies.  In the movie Contagion, people had hospital type bracelets with barcodes.


----------



## win231 (Nov 23, 2020)

chic said:


> Is that what they're planning to do? What if a tattoo is against someone's religion?


Too bad.  And if someone doesn't want to be vaccinated, they will be required to have this tattoo:





LOL


----------



## Gaer (Nov 23, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> This I totally disagree with. There was an obvious attempt to coverup the scope of this virus by the Chinese government which certainly had an effect on other countries handling of it.


Completely agree!  China is responsible for this virus! 

I wonder if the public will have any say as towhich vaccine they receive? I understand they have different side effects.


----------



## chic (Nov 23, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I'm totally bewildered by the thinking of anyone who is aware of the deadly pandemic we are stuck in the middle of, who hears of a vaccine around the corner which so far exceeds even our wildest expectations, and who for some stubborn reason will not get it.
> 
> Is this the same reasoning as those people who refuse to get any vaccinations whatever, assuming that since nearly everybody else has gotten the vaccine, they can benefit from herd immunity with no risk or discomfort to themselves?
> 
> Or is this just a form of suicidal behavior? What on earth is behind it?


No it's not suicidal behavior. Many believe not enough is known about a vaccine developed and marketed so quickly. We don't want a vaccine to make us worse off or sicker with something else especially if we've come this far with only our own immune systems protecting us..


----------



## chic (Nov 23, 2020)

But what happens to the uninsured, the homeless, people on reservations, and people with auto-immune disorders who would have to be hospitalized just to be vaccinated because they can become deathly ill from live antibodies vaccines? Who's going to pay for all this? Us? This is another reason why I think a large percentage of the population will not get vaccinated. Most, through no fault of their own.


----------



## win231 (Nov 23, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I'm totally bewildered by the thinking of anyone who is aware of the deadly pandemic we are stuck in the middle of, who hears of a vaccine around the corner which so far exceeds even our wildest expectations, and who for some stubborn reason will not get it.
> 
> Is this the same reasoning as those people who refuse to get any vaccinations whatever, assuming that since nearly everybody else has gotten the vaccine, they can benefit from herd immunity with no risk or discomfort to themselves?
> 
> Or is this just a form of suicidal behavior? What on earth is behind it?


Not everyone blindly trusts everyone or everything - especially when we've been lied to in the past.  But that doesn't prevent you from making your choices.


----------



## chic (Nov 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> Too bad.  And if someone doesn't want to be vaccinated, they will be required to have this tattoo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm serious. It is against certain religions to get tattoos and I respect that.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 24, 2020)

chic said:


> Is that what they're planning to do? What if a tattoo is against someone's religion?


I think they will go old school and give you a piece of paper that says you had the vaccine for when you travel


----------



## chic (Nov 24, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I think they will go old school and give you a piece of paper that says you had the vaccine for when you travel


Honestly, I don't know what they will do. We've never been through anything like this before.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> Not everyone blindly trusts everyone or everything - especially when we've been lied to in the past.  But that doesn't prevent you from making your choices.



True. And I choose to remain alive and healthy.


----------

